# Control de motor con dimmer: recalentamiento



## chispazos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola a todos:

Primero de nada, saludar a la comunidad en general, soy nuevo y no tengo grandes conocimientos de electrónica, la verdad. Busco un poco de ayuda con un problema y de paso aprender algo más.

He construido una pequeña plataforma giratoria de madera, que quería usar para hacer un expositor giratorio en un escaparate. Usé un motor eléctrico similar a los que se usan para las máquinas de coser eléctricas y dado que la velocidad de giro es muy alta, le acoplé un dimmer de la marca Kemo, para regular la velocidad y que fuese despacito. Concretamente este dimmer: http://www.kemo-electronic.de/en/Tr...r/M012-Power-Control-110-240-V-AC-1200-VA.php

Bien, la pequeña plataforma de madera (circular, aglomerado de 16 mm) va montada sobre un pequeño buje que tiene un cojinete muy bien engrasado para que no ofrezca demasiada resistencia y el buje dispone de una muesca para poner una polea. Así que puse la polea del motor de máquina de coser para transmitir el movimiento entre éste y el buje, haciendo que gire la plataforma de encima.

El caso es que con el motor girando a baja velocidad va bien, pero al cabo de algún tiempo el motor se calienta muchísimo e incluso huele a quemado, por lo que lo he apagado. Sigue funcionando, pero de momento no lo uso porque tras unos minutos, se calienta y temo que se queme.

Un colega me dijo que igual es porque la plataforma le cuesta mucho al motor para moverla y buscando información por la red vi que dicen que los motores de escobillas se calientan si se usan con un regulador de intensidad de luz.

El caso es que no sé qué hacer, de momento estoy empantanado, no sé qué tipo de motor necesitaría ni cómo hacer. Por el momento no me urge, pero me gustaría tener acabado el expositor para las Navidades.

Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo gradecería. Un saludo.

NOTA: Dejo un esquema del tinglado este, un poco rudimentario pero espero que sirva.


----------



## tiago (Sep 9, 2012)

Creo que la plataforma está forzando al motor al trabajar éste a bajas revoluciones, no entiendo de mecánica, pero quizá te sea necesario incorporar un desarrollo con ruedas dentadas entre el motor y la plataforma.

Saludos.


----------



## chispazos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola *tiago*,

Bufff... eso aún me complicaría más la vida, ¡ja, ja!. Estoy buscando por la red sobre algo que he encontrado sobre motores DC, que al parecer no llevan escobillas. El peor problema es que soy muy profano en todo esto, pero gracias por responder, ché. Un saludo.


---Edito---

La plataforma en sí no le ofrece demasiada resistencia ya que apoya sobre el buje y el cojinete que lleva va super suave. De hecho si (sin la polea ni nada, suelta) la hago girar fuerte con la mana está girando un buen rato, como si hicieras girar con la mano la rueda delantera de una bici.

En fin, a ver qué hago. Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Sep 9, 2012)

No sé, creo que el eje de la plataforma, donde colocas la correa, deberia llevar una polea al menos tres veces de mayor diámetro que el eje ó donde va colocada la polea en el motor. Te hablo sin demasiado conocimiento de causa, es cómo lo he visto en algunos carros de arrastre de cambiadores automáticos de CD.

Seguro que aparecerá alguien que te comentará el porqué de tu problema de una forma razonada.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2012)

A VECES el truco es saber donde y como buscar.

YO buscaria en repuestos de electrodomesticos, linea blanca o sea lavarropas a ver si encuentras lo que necesitas.

sino en linea de cosas automotrices (necsitaras bajar a 12v ) .

y hasta en juguetes.

QUE BUSCAS ????  es la pregunta.
y lo que buscas es un conjunto motor con reduccion, como te dijeron una caja de engranajes.

PERO  si buscas  como te dije podras encontrar muy posiblemente el conjunto por precios economicos.


----------



## morta (Sep 9, 2012)

Se me ocurre que el problema viene por el lado de que al bajar la tension con el dimmer aumenta el consumo de corriente por las bobinas del motor y eso produce recalentamiento, tendrias que comandar el giro por pwm, asi no se reduce el torque del motor.
Fijate si te sirve esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/pwm-motor.htm


----------



## chispazos (Sep 10, 2012)

@ *fernandob* y *morta*

Gracias por la respuesta. Echaré un vistazo a lo que me comentáis y trataré de sacarle provecho. Ayer estuve haciendo unas pruebas con otros motores, concretamente uno de un cepillo eléctrico "Black & Decker" y otro de un ventilador "Cata".






A ambos aparatos los puse a funcionar "directos" esto es, al cepillo le activé el botón que deja apretado el gatillo y el ventilador lo puse a la máxima potencia. Luego conecté un enchufe hembra a la salida de control del dimmer y allí enchufé primero el cepillo y más tarde el ventilador.
Mi prueba consistió en hacerlos funcionar ambos durante un buen rato a la velocidad más baja posible, controlando la velocidad de giro con el dimmer para ver si el motor se recalentaba. Los tuve un rato funcionando y ni el uno ni el otro se recalentaron, claro que ambos motores estuvieron funcionando sin ninguna resistencia, habría que ver si tuvieran que "tirar" del algo, si se recalentaban o no...
Estuve dándole vueltas a la idea de desmontar el ventilador y hacer una prueba con el motor sin dañar nada para que, en caso de que no me sirva, pueda volver a montarlo tal y como está.

@ *morta*

Gracias por el esquema, pero no veía simbología de circuítos eléctricos desde tal vez 2º de BUP. Bachiller, no sé cómo se llamará en Argentina. Y cuando acabé mis estudios generales, tiré por la rama de la Informática, por lo que apenas entiendo nada de circuitería eléctrica. A diferencia de la gente que os movéis por este foro, soy un completo lego en la materia.
En fin, gracias de cualquien forma, un saludo, pibes.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

chispazos:
yo no me referia a que desmontes un motor de ventilador.

tu quieres baja velocidad y a su vez algo de fuerza, HAY  conjuntos ya hechos...... no se me ocurre ahora, pero a ver si a otro si.
cualquier juguete que gire despacito .
o a ver algun accesorio de lavarropas que gire despacio .

mirare un rato

en un automovil el motor de el limpia parabrisissas o el de el levantavidrios por decir alguno, son pequeños, de bajo costo , y lentos y potentes por la reduccion .

el de el microondas que hace girar el plato .
un destornillador electrico de mano de los chinos, cuesta muy poco y viene el motorcito con una potente caja de reduccion y varias facil la velocidad.
y sigo poniendo ejemplos 

 .
(pucha que tengo que pensarlo yo !!!!! ¿ 
(todos en este tema andan de leer poco )

y si buscas en casas especiales :
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/DC-12...ic-Gearbox-Electric-Motor-37mm/559122283.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12mm-6V-DC-...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d4b25063

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-15RPM-H...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab78da8d9


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

recién leo el tema,
bueno tengo un pequeño bobinadora con un motor de maquina de coser .
 si calienta un motón con dimer,pero sin dimer no calienta tanto,
yo creo que tienes que usar un motoreductor,iguales a los que tienen los hornos a microondas
uno asi ,de esos que mueven el plato del horno,son 220 volt, pero también los hay de 110 volt





pregunta en una casa de repuestos de electrodomésticos
¡¡


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 10, 2012)

Te comento que los motores de escobillas se llevan requetebien con los dimmers electrónicos. De hecho las herramientas de mano de velocidad variable llevan un dimmer electrónico. No tendría que calentarse. Algo anda mal en el sistema. Yo uso una máquina agujereadora de mano para roscar. Debe ir requetelenta y hacer fuerza para roscar. Y anda bien y no recalienta. Es una de 500 W.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

aquileslor si van bien un rato,pero si lo dejas horas se recalientan ?


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2012)

coincido con el rey julien, si usas el que esta en la foto eliminas el dimer, y esos ya vienen con reductor, los tenes giro derecho e izquierdo, solo enchufas y listo ahhhh tambien viene en distintas velocidades, pueden hacer girar un pollo....y son economicos , 





http://repuestosteka.es/product.php?id_product=81027387

el enlace es solo informativo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

un balde con 5 litros de agua , lo mueve como si nada


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2012)

se me ocurrio lo del pollo porque ya tengo hambre, fue un lapsus hambrus


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

si lo trabas cuando esta girando marcha en sentido contrario,


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 10, 2012)

REY, he trabajado horas roscando unas varillas de bronce de 3 mm. para hacer unos balancines (a 3/32). Te das cuenta de que tiene que ir requetelenta si no, o se traba el cojinete o se rompe la varilla. Y la máquina se calienta un poco, igual que si trabajara normal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

*si ademas cuando haces rosca hace fuerza,la perforadora,,*
el motor que tengo y le pasa lo mismo que a chispazos es este ,sera por el tipo de motor?? porque quemado no esta,funciona muy bien para la bobinadora


----------



## chispazos (Sep 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *si ademas cuando haces rosca hace fuerza,la perforadora,,*
> el motor que tengo y le pasa lo mismo que a chispazos es este ,sera por el tipo de motor?? porque quemado no esta,funciona muy bien para la bobinadora
> http://bimg2.mlstatic.com/motor-y-p...-garantia-milhoga_MLA-F-2652063209_052012.jpg
> 
> http://media04.viva-images.com/clas...rge/1.jpg?dt=c628030810b51b36b9a57b0c6e396c0d



Joer, macho... clavadito al mío, solo que el que tengo yo es en color blanco.
Para mí que el problema es por la resistencia generada al tener que hacer rotar la plataforma a baja velocidad.

Porque no creo que sea que he conectado mal el dimmer, ¿no?. En realidad, solo tiene dos cables para la entrada de corriente y dos de salida que van al dispositivo cuya alimentación se quiere regular. No hay más historias.

Por cierto *el-rey-julien*, el día que el motor se calentó de veras (quemaba al tacto) y creí que se había quemado, ¿ves esos tapones de tu motor donde van debajo las escobillas?. Al mío se le salió uno de esos tapones (que van a rosca) y se le salió la escobilla. Pues bien, el caso es que el motor ¡¡seguía funcionando!!. Yo dejé el motor en marcha y no le presté atención hasta que me di cuenta de que olía a chamusquina :-D y cuando veo el motor echando un humillo y ese olor... lo desenchufé y es que ¡¡no se le podñia ni tocar!!. Abrasaba.
De hecho, creí que estaría uinservible ya. Tardó cerca de 45 minutos en enfriarse por completo, volví a ponerle la escobilla y cuando lo probé seguía funcionando, ¡ja, ja, ja!. Eso sí, no he vuelto a usarlo.
Tal vez haga una prueba con el del ventilador "Cata".

En fin, menudo lío...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Es lo malo de no ver las fotos desde el principio, yo estaba pensando en un motor mucho mas grande:




En estos motores he visto que cuando los varían mucho de velocidad, se pone un motor auxiliar mas pequeño para forzar la ventilación.
Indudablemente yo buscaría una reducción mecánica, no es tan complicado encontrar una.

Por ejemplo recuerdo que de esta marca nos enviaban catálogos y tenían muchas reducciones:
http://www.maxonmotor.com/maxon/view/catalog/


----------



## chispazos (Sep 11, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Indudablemente yo buscaría una reducción mecánica, no es tan complicado encontrar una.



Ya... pero imagínate que una reducción hace que un motor que tiene una velocidad de X rpm, pase a tener un quinto de esa velocidad, es decir X/5. Puede que X/5 siga siendo demasiada velocidad, o por el contrario, muy poca...

Yo creo que lo que necesitaría es un motor *que tenga mucha fuerza pero que desarrolle pocas rpm*, aunque no sé ni dónde encontrarlo, ni cual sería el adecuado, ni el precio. Desde luego, no quiero gastarme un dineral, ya que no me valdría la pena. Además y según lo que tengo entendido, *sería mejor un motor que no llevase escobillas*. Mejor aún si es un motor con corriente contínua, en lugar de uno de corriente alterna.

No sé. Todo esto es un lío, creo que me voy a ir olvidando de este invento.

Gracias, *Scooter*


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Si una cosa es lo que uno quiere y otra la realidad. Lo malo es que no siempre coinciden.
Continua=escobillas si o si. Porque un brushless en realidad es de alterna y hace falta un controlador.
Si quieres par necesitas una reducción, si después de reducir la velocidad por cinco y aumentar el par por cinco te sobra velocidad, además puedes poner el dimmer, sigues teniendo 5 veces mas par y el motor sigu girando cinco veces mas rápido que antes con lo que se calentará mucho menos.
En lugar de "probar a ver" calcula que revoluciones quieres de entrada y de salida y así compras la reducción adecuada.
Hacer inventos dando palos de ciego no suele ser la mejor opción; mide las rpm que quieras, mide el par, como P=T·ω de ahí ya tienes una potencia del motor a buscar etc etc.


----------



## chispazos (Sep 11, 2012)

No hay nada como saber del tema... Eso sí, tengo un par de preguntas. El tema del controlador para los motores de corriente alterna... ¿qué es?.

Otra cosa, con respecto a la reducción (suponiendo que las haya para motores tan pequeños)... ¿sabes dónde podría comprarla?. Si es algún sitio online, mejor.

Y finalmente, muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Sep 11, 2012)

En algunos proyectos que he realizado en donde necesitaba algo de torque y control de velocidad el mejor motor que encontré fue el de un taladro inalambico (con batería) ya que tienen una fuerza considerable y como el motor es DC fácilmente se puede hacer un control PWM.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Pues es una idea; puedes usar el de un atornillador que lleva una reducción por planetarios interesante.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2012)

No podrías hacer poleas con madera?
Podes cortar un disco de madera bastante grande, le hacés un agujero en el medio y le ponés un tornillo con una tuerca, eso lo agarrás en el mandril de una agujereadora (taladro) para que gire, y con una lima o alguna herramienta parecida le hacés una canaleta para que vaya la polea.
Y para el motor podés usar la polea que tiene si es bien chica, sino hacer una de la misma forma pero de mucho menor diámetro 

Otra opción para hacer la polea grande, es cortar dos discos digamos de unos 20cm, y uno de 19cm, y apilas los tres discos con el de 19cm en el medio, y ahi tenés el lugar para la polea.


Saludos.


----------



## morta (Sep 17, 2012)

se me ocurre que una reducción que podría funcionar es la caja de engranaje y tornillo sin fin de un ventilador de pie, o un motor paso a paso que tiene buen torque o lo que dice tomasito si hay lugar en la base del expositor.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

la de tomasito esta buena, por que si es para un mueble giratorio tenes espacio, y correas conseguis facil y discos de madera los haces facil.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

yo opino... !TU TE CALLAS! pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi pi



no en serio... para una base giratoria no hay nada mejor que un tornillo sin fin o un motor reductor como los de los microondas esos proyectos abundan en las universisdades y se hacen facilmente con un motor de reduccion como el de la foto y funcionan por horas y no se queman pero el eje del motor no tiene que estar unido totalmente a la base, tiene que tener juego para que pueda moverse sin forzarse como las llantas de las motos que traen unos cauchos, y si colocas peso en la plataforma no afectara al motor


----------

